# Game 3: Los Angeles Lakers (2) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/26



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/14togo.png">

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/LALDEN3.png">​


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Going to be a tough game... this will be the game to determine if we sweep them or not.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's definitely going to be tougher, but I think right now the Lakers have a ton of confidence.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers need to control the pace, and the series is ours.

I just wish Sasha goes crazy!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I had thought Denver was a lock to win this game, now I am not so sure.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I seriously hope they chant something stupid at Kobe. Guaranteed W if they do.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Keep pace or lead after the 1st quarter and I really think the game is ours


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

Eternal said:


> Going to be a tough game... this will be the game to determine if we sweep them or not.


yup i completely agree. if we win. the series is over. BIG game


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

This is the game they lose if the Lakers are going to lose any game this series.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We need to come out of the gate and just punch them in the mouth. Take the crowd out of it early.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I have a bad feeling about this one. Denver is not done. I hope the guys realize that and come out strong.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> We need to come out of the gate and just punch them in the mouth. Take the crowd out of it early.


Exactly. Control the pace early, never look back. If Denver loses their composure, this series is ours.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Get ahead and the Nuggets could unravel. Whats funny is that usually role players play better at home but I think their's have already played well so I don't think there's a guy who's gonna suddenly rise up and hurt us. 

I'd get Pau and LO going early and often. Kobe takes over late.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just so everyone is aware, the game is 2:30 Pacific Time. I think that's the first time I've seen a Lakers game start at that time.

Anyway, I see Odom bouncing back from Game 2, as he won't be foul in trouble like that again. I also expect Gasol to play much better. And Kobe looks like he has the Nuggets figured out, so I'm not worried about him. I am looking forward to seeing what Luke does as he has played great in the first two games. If that trend continues, the Nuggets could be in for a long night.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I have a feeling that AI is going to go off on us, like he did during the regular season...for what...51 points??? It could be a KB24 and AI shootout. GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Denver is going to come in fired up. This is the only game that scares me in this series.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Denver is going to come in fired up. This is the only game that scares me in this series.


the only thing the nuggets are going to fire up is kobe's torch

no worries we got this


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Just so everyone is aware, the game is 2:30 Pacific Time. I think that's the first time I've seen a Lakers game start at that time.


You know what that means, don't you?! 11:30 PM Central European Time, baby!!! I'll be watching if I can get a decent youknowwhat.

Woooohooooo, goooooooooooooooooooooo Lakers!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

DANNY said:


> the only thing the nuggets are going to fire up is kobe's torch
> 
> no worries we got this


yeah I wouldnt be worried at all if I were you guys. this denver team is done.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I expect the Nuggets to win this game.
And the Lakers to win the next 2...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

End this ****ty game already.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe already has five assists? :clap:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lakers are playing a little sloppy on both ends so far.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe has two... crap


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We're playing like idiots.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Will the refs ever call Iverson for using the off arm?? He use it on like 90% of his drives!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Sasha hits the floor again, and screws the nuggets.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We have no Rythm


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bury these ****s.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm glad Carter is allow to do seat rolls on the floor after diving for a loose ball.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Anthony is pretty freaking terrible.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

And 1 for Gasol. 

this pace sucks, slow down.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bahahaha, I love the what the lakers did during introductions.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kleiza is a little *****. A little ugly first half.. Keep the lead around the same or extend in the third quarter and we'll be fine.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Im seriously starting to dislike Kleiza.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe is heating up


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Now we're feeling it. Up by 16!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe is absolutely slow roasting Kenyon Martin..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jesus Martin... GTFO


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Is there anybody on the Nuggets who isn't a complete thug? Kenyon is a ***** too. Get down by a bunch, start throwing elbows. So predictible..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What the **** was that Kobe?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea, pump up the crowd Martin! You're so good! ****ing *****.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****, Terrible possession.

Kobe is starting huck shots.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

he got hit on the elbow there, not complaining, just saying


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Make the free throws... for the love of god.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yeah Najera.. See how pathetic your flopping is.. Little dose of your own medicine..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bad Shot Kobe


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kleiza is the biggest ***** on this entire team.. He goes over the back EVERY ****ing time and has the nerve to argue when he gets called one out of five times.. And the fans here are idiots too.. I do not feel sorry for anything bad that happens to the Nuggets(injury being the exception)..


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i wonder where kennethto is right now, and what he has to say about fisher. derek does this with regularity in the playoffs too.

it's not just that he's scoring points.. it's that he's scores points when the momentum is about to change in the nuggets favor. those are clutch shots, maybe they're not scored in the last 5 minutes of a game, but they VERY important to the game... because they dictate where momentum swings.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man watching us pass the ball is just incredibly enjoyable. We are literally cutting the Nuggets to pieces.

I mean everyone is involved in the act. Just slicing and dicing. 

The Nuggets just don't play very smart basketball.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

all the nuggets do is iso...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Machine!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i wonder where kennethto is right now, and what he has to say about fisher. derek does this with regularity in the playoffs too.
> 
> it's not just that he's scoring points.. it's that he's scores points when the momentum is about to change in the nuggets favor. those are clutch shots, maybe they're not scored in the last 5 minutes of a game, but they VERY important to the game... because they dictate where momentum swings.


He's boycotting the playoffs because we got robbed in trading Crit to the Grizzles for a scrub like Gasol.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ok someone disable the machine.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

afobisme said:


> all the nuggets do is iso...


and complain


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kleiza is the biggest ***** on this entire team.. He goes over the back EVERY ****ing time and has the nerve to argue when he gets called one out of five times.. And the fans here are idiots too.. I do not feel sorry for anything bad that happens to the Nuggets(injury being the exception)..


I agree big time. Kenyon seems to do it also, but it's more clean cuz of his leaping ability. Kleiza just tries to shove people out of the way. I was expecting more from the Nuggets today.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man who could have imagined this season turning into this. We look like the best team in the league.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

personally, i think boston or san antonio look like the best teams... but we look like the 3rd best team. too bad we can't get bynum back in the mix, then we could really give san antonio and boston fits.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

You could be right, but I think we look easily as good as the Spurs, I mean we just took apart the what 2nd best offensive team in the league on their home floor. 

Not impressed by the Celtics thus far in the playoffs.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> personally, i think boston or san antonio look like the best teams... but we look like the 3rd best team.


I agree. I still think the odds are stacked agaisnt us considerably without a healthy Bynum playing those two teams.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> You could be right, but I think we look easily as good as the Spurs, I mean we just took apart the what 2nd best offensive team in the league on their home floor.
> 
> Not impressed by the Celtics thus far in the playoffs.


spurs have a lot of things going for them.

1) better team defense, man to man defense, a defensive anchor in duncan
2) finally healthy again.. i don't think they've been healthy since starting the season 17-4
3) more experience

their defense is what will get them to edge us out.. and now that ginobili and parker are healthy, they will give us a lot of problems... considering that tony parker will be defended by fisher (or even farmar). ginobili could go off on any given night too.

i think we have better offense than the spurs, but not enough to cancel out their great defense.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

afobisme said:


> spurs have a lot of things going for them.
> 
> 1) better team defense, man to man defense, a defensive anchor in duncan
> 2) finally healthy again.. i don't think they've been healthy since starting the season 17-4
> ...


I agree with everything you've said BUT 

I think we give them trouble in a couple areas. 

They have no one to match up with Odom, Kurt Thomas nor Oberto can match him even duncan struggles guarding him.we are the best passing team in the league so we can space them all the way out offensively. 

And Gasol has always done a solid job defensively for some reason guarding Duncan. 

Plus we have a better coach and the best player in the series. 

I think we can beat them simply because in close games I think Kobe can get it done. 

I think the Spurs are old and our youth can run them old legs over time , as well as our depth. 

I think we can win.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

afobisme said:


> i wonder where kennethto is right now, and what he has to say about fisher.



Don't forget about his second favorite player, Luke. Averaging, 16 pts and 5 assits and playing great D on Melo.


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

there is no way we can beat the spurs now, we traded away kwame brown, aka the duncan stopper.....


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Silk D said:


> Don't forget about his second favorite player, Luke. Averaging, 16 pts and 5 assits and playing great D on Melo.


:lol:

Yeah, didn't think about it that way. The two players Kenneth hates more than life are two going off in the playoffs.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Fisher played an excellent game. He hit timely shots and did great job of digging down and stripping the ball.

Luke has had a lot of opportunities in the post and he has been able to convert on them. Radman isn't as skilled in the post so he hasn't been able to take advantage like Luke.

Things are getting pretty chippy so hopefully our guys stay in control. Let's just finish them off.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Loved every minute of that game. **** Denver. They suck.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

This is weird. I don't have anything bad to say about Luke today. Hmmmph.


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

the Lakers had a nice victory tonite BUT...

clearly the nuggets were not fired up at all today for the game, if they would have played halfway decent it would have been a close game. for instance, their starters shot a combined 21-70 a .300 shooting percentage...terrible, not only that but their starters had a combined 10 Turnovers. some of that could be contributed to good defense, but honestly it was just poor play, against a solid team like the Spurs, Jazz or Boston, they arent going to shoot the ball that poorly and wont turn the ball that much either. 

another surprising thing is the Lakers REALLY need to fix up their rebounding, they gave up 15 offensive rebounds and were out rebounded 39-53!! thats not good at all. another thing that wasnt good was the free throw shooting. the lakers were 20-33 .606 percenatge, against a good team that WILL kill us late in a big game. in fact the lakers shot pretty poorly, they were 37-80 .462 from the field and 8-23 .348 from the 3pt line. that isnt good, luckily we were facing a non motivated ICE cold team. i mean if Iverson and Melo dont go a combined 10-38 they might win this game. 

i cant complain about the win, it was great. we are up 3-0 and in total control. but looking ahead the Lakers need to fix up their rebounding and need to stop throwing up 3pters, we look so strong when we move the ball feed it to Pau and get a nice open shot. that is where we are our strongest. more touches for Pau, better rebounding, consistent defense, and nice ball movement could = a Championship for this team


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Rentaponcho said:


> the Lakers had a nice victory tonite BUT...
> 
> clearly the nuggets were not fired up at all today for the game, if they would have played halfway decent it would have been a close game. for instance, their starters shot a combined 21-70 a .300 shooting percentage...terrible, not only that but their starters had a combined 10 Turnovers. some of that could be contributed to good defense, but honestly it was just poor play, against a solid team like the Spurs, Jazz or Boston, they arent going to shoot the ball that poorly and wont turn the ball that much either.
> 
> ...


chill man that level of scrutiny when we've easily beaten the Nuggets 3 times is overkill. 

I think alot of the numbers aren't really something to be concerned about. Its not been a pattern all season just a blip regarding the free throws and the rebounding.


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> chill man that level of scrutiny when we've easily beaten the Nuggets 3 times is overkill.
> 
> I think alot of the numbers aren't really something to be concerned about. Its not been a pattern all season just a blip regarding the free throws and the rebounding.


look im just being realistic. the Nuggets are terrible, im just looking ahead. there is always room to improve, we r not perfect, thats all im saying. we still need to improve in order to beat San Antonio. and im just showing WHERE we need to improve thats all


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Shaolin said:


> This is weird. I don't have anything bad to say about Luke today. Hmmmph.


He is our unsung hero so far in the playoffs. :clap:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well it wasn't the prettiest of games, but hell, we've kept them waaaaaaaaaaay under 100 points. I don't think they've scored so little and in their freaking home of all places during the entire season. Sure they were cold, but I also liked our defense, crowding the middle for AIs penetration and Melo was guarded great and forced into contested jumpers. I really didn't expect such a one-sided game, though. I though the Nuggets would at least give us one more fight and maybe make a series out of this, but wow, was I wrong. 

I hope tthey don't **** around on Monday, and finish this team in 7 (!) days .

GO LAKERS!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

And yes, Luke Walton is really putting up impressive performances, I must say.

The thing that also pleases me is that Sasha and Farmar have stepped up for the challenge and don't seem to be having too much trouble playing under pressure. Fisher was also incredible today, I so freaking love this guy on our team.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> And yes, Luke Walton is really putting up impressive performances, I must say.
> 
> The thing that also pleases me is that Sasha and Farmar have stepped up for the challenge and don't seem to be having too much trouble playing under pressure. Fisher was also incredible today, I so freaking love this guy on our team.


Yeah.. If you look at the youth it almost looks like business as usual. No one really looks to rattled out there.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I think the last two years against Phoenix has really toughened up our young guys.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Great win! This was one of our best defensive efforts this year.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Rentaponcho said:


> there is no way we can beat the spurs now, we traded away kwame brown, aka the duncan stopper.....


Are you kidding??? If we play defense like we did today, we sure can beat them. It will be very tough, I will admit. However, it's not Duncan I worry about. Like teams trying to defend Kobe...Duncan will get his points. Between Gasol, Turiaf, Mbenga and Mihm...we have plenty of fouls to give. It's Parker, Ginobili and Finley that always hurt us. Also, their bench player Ime Udoka seems to kill us every time we play them. He's one of the many scrubs we always make look like a superstar!


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

ceejaynj said:


> Are you kidding??? If we play defense like we did today, we sure can beat them. It will be very tough, I will admit. However, it's not Duncan I worry about. Like teams trying to defend Kobe...Duncan will get his points. Between Gasol, Turiaf, Mbenga and Mihm...we have plenty of fouls to give. It's Parker, Ginobili and Finley that always hurt us. Also, their bench player Ime Udoka seems to kill us every time we play them. He's one of the many scrubs we always make look like a superstar!


i was being sarcastic man haha


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


>


:hurl:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

this win tonight.. convinces me that we're a legit team. not quite the best, but a real legit team. we wanted it more than denver did, despite having a 2-0 lead going into the game. that's what good teams are made of, the teams that are mentally determined.

on a side note, here is what i found in an espn article.



> Iverson had no answers on this night.
> 
> "I've been in a lot of playoff series," he said. "I don't think I've ever been this frustrated."
> 
> ...


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

and yes ALL of us played an excellent game and I just told the denver board we WILL win game 4 and sweep this series, what would you guys think


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

knicksfan89 said:


> and yes ALL of us played an excellent game and I just told the denver board we WILL win game 4 and sweep this series, what would you guys think


Bro... I like your confidence in this team, but please do not go on other forums and speak as if the whole Laker nation sent you out there to post that. You posted "WE predict a sweep" or something like that, speak for yourself. As much as I would love the Lakers to sweep.... I do not think the Nuggz will just lay down and die in game 4.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^I'd like to be as cautious as you, Steez, but I have a feeling the Denver team has pretty much imploded. And the focus the Lakers had tonight... I just don't see them slacking come Monday and prolonging this series any more.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


>


Great photo.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


>


Metaphor?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i think it's our duty to put a clamp on these nuggets so they can start rebuilding their team next year


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

man the nuggets are all talk... they cant back it up with their game

they really miss a guy like a reggie evans, atless he'll be able to back it up with his physical ball play :wink:


----------

